# Photo Gallery: Black Audi R8 Spyder on White Sand from Flickr



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The photo-focused social media site Flickr implemented some significant new changes yesterday and this YouTube like interactive viewing code (shown below) seems to be one of those changes. We found this gallery of a black R8 on white sand over at the * AudiDriven Blog *


----------

